# POV Cameras -- Which is best?



## Jason303 (Mar 13, 2013)

We are seeing these things more and more in the cycling world – cross, crits, tours, and the trails. That led to this truly comprehensive test on which POV camera is the best. If you are interested at all in these gadgets, this test is worth a look. You can start with this Video, which pits six cameras side by side.

Does anywhere here use a POV camera with regularity? For what? Which one? I know I see a bunch of them at the local CX races here in Colorado.

View attachment 277186


----------

